# Christmas Card



## Paulina

This is my second post... thanks for everyone's help on my first question. 

Anyways, I am planning to send a Christmas card to a friend in Italy. 

Firstly, how would I write: I wish you and you family a merry christmas and a prosperous and happy new year. My biggest problem is that I don't know what to use for the word WISH --- speranza? desiderio? Which is most appropriate?

This question might be a bit silly, but 
I would also appreciate any suggestions on what a card should be like. I know that in Italy, Christmas is a very religious holiday...as opposed to the North American focus on gifts and festivities. Is it more appropriate to send a religious card? Is it considered bad taste in Italy to send a non-religious card?

Thank-you


----------



## morgana

Wish (noun) = speranza, desidero,
but:
To wish (verb) = augurare
so:
Auguro a te e alla tua famiglia Buon Natale e Felice Anno Nuovo
or:
Auguro a te e alla tua famiglia un meraviglioso Natale e un felice e prospero Anno Nuovo.

As for the card, you can choose what you like, it doesn't have to be religious, though you shouldn't choose a blasphemous one!

Cheers


----------



## Silvia

I agree with Morgana, maybe that should depend on the receiver. How old is your friend? I wouldn't send the same kind of card to a 15 year old kid and to an 80 year old guy


----------



## sp71

Ciao Tutti

I have recently started learning Italian and would like to send a Christmas Card in Italian, rather than English. I know that 'Happy Christmas' in Italian is 'buon natale', but I would like to personalise the message a bit more. Could anyone help me translate the following ?:

"Thanks for all your help and assistance during the last year. Have a great Christmas & New Year and best wishes for 2006. Take care, look after yourself".

Grazie mille


----------



## Willi

Ci provo 
"Grazie per tutto l'aiuto che mi hai dato nell'ultimo anno. Ti auguro uno splendido Natale e un fantastico Anno Nuovo, con i migliori auguri per il 2006 ( very litieral though). Stammi bene"


----------



## AlxGrim

SP71, Willi's translation is correct, but please note that it's very friendly and informal. A more formal approach, should you need it, is:

"Grazie per tutto l'aiuto che mi ha dato nel corso dell'ultimo anno. Le auguro uno splendido Natale e un fantastico anno nuovo, con i migliori auguri per il 2006. Stia bene."

Also note that "Natale", being a proper name, has a capital N, while "anno nuovo" doesn't need it.


----------



## mwebster

This is from a Christmas card sent to me. I was wondering if I translated correctly? What do you think.... corrections? The blue is my attempt.
BTW this card was actually meant for me; not that it describes me  
Mark

a chi ama dormire ma si sveglia sempre di buon umore 
to who loves to sleep but always wakes up in a good mood
a chi saluta ancora con a bacio
to who still greets with a kiss
a chi lavora molto e si diverte di più 
to who likes it more when he works a lot
a chi va in fretta in auto ma non suona ai semafori 
to who is in a hurry in the car but doesn’t (try to) beat the lights
a chi arriva in ritardo ma non cerca scuse
to who arrives late but doesn’t find (offer) excuses
a chi spegne la televisione per fare due chiacchiere
to who turns off the television to chitchat (between two)
a chi è felice il doppia quando fa a metà
to who is twice has happy when one goes half way 
a chi si alza presto per aiutare un amico
to who gets up early to help a friend
a chi ha l'entusiasmo di un bambino e pensieri da uomo
to who has the enthusiasm of a child and thoughts of a man
a chi vede nero solo quando è buio 
to who sees only black when it is dark
a chi non aspetta Natale per essere migliore
to who doesn’t wait for Christmas to be better
Buon Natale
Merry Christmas


----------



## ElaineG

Some thoughts: to be more idiomatic, I'd say "to he/she who" to begin each phrase. We'd actually probably say "to those who" but then you'd have to change every thing to the plural.



> a chi ama dormire ma si sveglia sempre di buon umore
> to he who loves to sleep but always wakes up in a good mood
> a chi saluta ancora con a bacio
> to who still greets [need a pronoun here too, or everyone] with a kiss
> a chi lavora molto e si diverte di più
> to who works hard and enjoys himself even more [idiomatically, who works hard and plays harder]
> a chi va in fretta in auto ma non suona ai semafori
> to who goes quickly/hurries in the car but doesn’t honk at the lights
> a chi arriva in ritardo ma non cerca scuse
> to who arrives late but doesn’t find (offer) excuses
> a chi spegne la televisione per fare due chiacchiere [just means "chitchat" tout court]
> to who turns off the television to chitchat
> a chi è felice il doppia quando fa a metà
> to who is twice as happy when one goes half way
> a chi si alza presto per aiutare un amico
> to who gets up early to help a friend
> a chi ha l'entusiasmo di un bambino e pensieri da uomo
> to who has the enthusiasm of a child and the thoughts of a man
> a chi vede nero solo quando è buio
> to who sees black only when it is dark
> a chi non aspetta Natale per essere migliore
> to who doesn’t wait for Christmas to be better
> Buon Natale
> Merry Christmas


 
Good translation (and a cute card).


----------



## carrickp

Wait for better opinions, but I think you mainly have it. A couple of suggestions in red below.





			
				mwebster said:
			
		

> a chi ama dormire ma si sveglia sempre di buon umore
> to who loves to sleep but always wakes up in a good mood
> a chi saluta ancora con a bacio
> to who still greets with a kiss
> a chi lavora molto e si diverte di più
> to who likes it more when he works a lot to him who works hard and plays harder
> a chi va in fretta in auto ma non suona ai semafori
> to who is in a hurry in the car but doesn’t (try to) beat the lights
> a chi arriva in ritardo ma non cerca scuse
> to who arrives late but doesn’t find (offer) excuses
> a chi spegne la televisione per fare due chiacchiere
> to who turns off the television to chitchat (between two)
> a chi è felice il doppia quando fa a metà
> to who is twice has happy when one goes half way
> a chi si alza presto per aiutare un amico
> to who gets up early to help a friend
> a chi ha l'entusiasmo di un bambino e pensieri da uomo
> to who has the enthusiasm of a child and thoughts of a man
> a chi vede nero solo quando è buio
> to who sees only black when it is dark to him who sees black only when it is dark
> a chi non aspetta Natale per essere migliore
> to who doesn’t wait for Christmas to be better
> Buon Natale
> Merry Christmas


----------



## DareRyan

Please take this in stride, I don't mean to be pompous. But "To who" sounds awkward to me, isn't "to whom" more appropriate? 

Buon Natale!


----------



## elroy

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Some thoughts: to be more idiomatic, I'd say "to he/she who" to begin each phrase. We'd actually probably say "to those who" but then you'd have to change every thing to the plural.


 
Good points, but it would be "to *him/her* who."


----------



## elroy

DareRyan said:
			
		

> Please take this in stride, I don't mean to be pompous. But "To who" sounds awkward to me, isn't "to whom" more appropriate?
> 
> Buon Natale!


 
"To who" is correct because "who" is the subject of the clause, which as a whole is the object of the preposition "to."


----------



## DAH

I believe a chi translates as "to the one who" in this type of sentence, rather than the very literal to who/to whom


----------



## luca1981

Hey Guys,
 
I’m trying to translate the following into a Christmas card for mio nonni”
 
*Caro Nonno e Nonna,*
* *
*“Wishing you a Merry Christmas and many more to come.  Thank you for all your love and support. *
* *
*May the New Year bring you all the happiness you deserve…*
* *
*All my love,*
*Luca”*
 
Any suggestions would be very much appreciated.
 
Buon natale.
 
Grazie,
Luca


----------



## mwebster

a
chi
ama
dormire
ma si sveglia
sempre di buon
umore,a chi saluta
ancora con a bacio, a
chi lavora molto e si diverte di
più a chi va in fretta in auto ma
non suona ai semafori, a chi arriva
in ritardo ma non cerca scuse, a chi spegne
la televisione per fare due chiacchiere a chi è
felice il doppia quando fa a metà a chi si alza presto
per aiutare un amico a chi ha l'entusiasmo di un bambino
e pensieri da uomo, a chi vede nero solo quando è buio 
A chi non aspetta Natale
per essere
Migliore
Buon Natale

This is the way the text was presented with the card, with a few more graphics (I didn't know how to attach the actual image here). I thought it was nice too Elaine. Thanks for the help from all. DAH, I also started with "To the one who.." but wasn't sure if it was correct.
Thanks
Mark
​​


----------



## alahay

Cari nonni,

Vi auguro un buon natale. Grazie di tutto il vostro amore ed aiuto. 

Spero che gli anni prossimi vi portino tutto l'amore che voi meritate.

Cordialmente,
Luca

plz wait for a confirmation 
Merry Christmas


----------



## moodywop

> a chi è felice il doppi*o* quando fa a metà
> to who is twice as happy when one goes half way



Congratulations to you all for an excellent translation. Just one thing - _fare a metà _means _to share_(between two people). Does _go half way _mean the same?

_E' rimasta una sola fetta di panettone. Facciamo a metà?(shall we have half each?)_

So the quote refers to a generous, giving person who is twice as happy when he/she can share something rather than enjoying it on his/her own.

And while we're on the subject, Buon Natale a tutti voi e alle vostre famiglie!

Carlo


----------



## Willi

alahay said:
			
		

> Cari nonni,
> 
> Vi auguro un Buon Natale. Grazie per tutto il vostro amore e sostegno.
> 
> Spero che il nuovo anno vi portino tutto l'amore che voi meritate.
> 
> Cordialmente,
> Luca
> 
> plz wait for a confirmation
> Merry Christmas


 

Very good translation! Just a few corrections


----------



## ElaineG

elroy said:
			
		

> Good points, but it would be "to *him/her* who."


 
Thanks, *El*, I puzzled over that, picturing someone raising a glass, and toasting "to X who", and neither he nor him really sounded right to me.  But you are 100% right that him is better grammar.

I think "to one who", as *dah* suggested, might sound best of all.


----------



## DareRyan

elroy said:
			
		

> "To who" is correct because "who" is the subject of the clause, which as a whole is the object of the preposition "to."



I was under the impression that who became whom if it was the object of a verb or preposition. Am I mistaken, because I wouldn't put it past myself. 
Wouldn't the "To..." make whom appropriate

Happy Holidays!


----------



## luca1981

Thanks guys, that was really appreciated.

*BUON NATALE!*


----------



## mwebster

> Carlo wrote: Just one thing - _fare a metà _means _to share_(between two people). Does _go half way _mean the same?
> _E' rimasta una sola fetta di panettone. Facciamo a metà?(shall we have half each?)_
> So the quote refers to a generous, giving person who is twice as happy when he/she can share something rather than enjoying it on his/her own.


Hi Carlo
I don't think to "go half way" means to share (between two people). To "go (meet) half way" would be more like compromising with someone, where each would give up something to come to an agreement. I think the idiom we might be looking for here is to "go halves" with someone. A child might say "I'll go halfsies with you on my ice-cream", meaning they will share half of their ice-cream with the other person. (“halfsies” if it is actually a word, would be extremely informal)
I thought the writer of the card might have been referring to a sharing person but I wasn't familiar with this Italian idiom. 
So....it might be...
_a chi è felice il doppia quando fa a metà_
to one who is twice as happy when he can "go halves" 

_a chi va in fretta in auto ma non suona ai semafori _
to one whose in a hurry in their car, but doesn't honk at the lights.
This one still puzzles me a little, do people honk at traffic lights?

Thanks Carlo and everyone else for helping on this thread.
Mark


----------



## moodywop

mwebster said:
			
		

> _a chi va in fretta in auto ma non suona ai semafori _
> to one who's in a hurry in their car, but doesn't honk at the lights.
> This one still puzzles me a little, do people honk at traffic lights?


 
Mark

It refers to impatient/rude people who start honking away at the car in front of them the very second the light turns green 

Carlo


----------



## mwebster

Ah yes..
Fortunately I live in a rural area and we don't see much of that. I must say I have seen this sort of behavior in some larger cities though, especially in the Eastern US.
Merry Christmas!
Mark


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Hi! I have a question about the "who", "to whom", etc.

Since a native (DareRyan,#4) stated "To who" sounds awkward, 
I am just wondering if the following would also be correct:

Instead of :
To who loves to sleep but always wakes up in a good mood
to who still greets with a kiss
...
to who doesn’t wait for Christmas to be better
Merry Christmas

This one:

Who loves to sleep but always wakes up in a good mood
Who still greets with a kiss
...
Who doesn’t wait for Christmas to be better
To All of them
Merry Christmas


----------



## mwebster

> Tommaso wrote:
> I am just wondering if the following would also be correct:
> Who loves to sleep but always wakes up in a good mood
> Who still greets with a kiss
> ...
> Who doesn’t wait for Christmas to be better
> To All of them
> Merry Christmas


Hi Tommaso
It seems to me that forms of "To one who..." work the best for my perceived intent of the card. If you write "Who loves to sleep but always wakes up in a good mood" it feels like a question. As Elaine was suggesting, you could add a lead-in phrase like:
To all those:
who love to sleep...
who still greet....
who don't wait for....
but as she noted you have the plural issue.
Mark


----------



## Necsus

Qualcuno sa se "Christmas calendar" è il nostro "Calendario dell'Avvento"?


----------



## danalto

Sì. 
(_buongiornofran_)


----------



## cas29

Sorry, I just re-read your post.... so I've re-written my reply!
Yes, a Christmas Calendar would be a Calendario D'Avvento,  it may also be called , in English, an "Advent Calendar".


----------



## Necsus

Grazie a lor signore!


----------



## Aslanz

Ciao,
I am trying to write a card to my very special friend......

"Wishing you a peaceful Christmas and a wonderful holiday with sweet Chiara. May the new year bring you all the love, luck, inspiration and happiness you so much deserve! 
From your special friend, forever and ever....."
By searching other threads + dictionary I have come up with the following (which probably needs ALOT of corrections considering I could hardly say "hello" in Italian a week ago....)
Vi auguro un (pacifico/tranquillo?) Natale e (a wonderful holiday with sweet Chiara?)......
Spero che il nuovo anno vi porti tutto l'amore, fortuna, ispirazione e felicità che meritate.
Dalla tua amica speciale, (forever and ever....?)

Can anyone PLEASE help me with this....?


----------



## saia

Aslanz said:


> Ciao,
> I am trying to write a card to my very special friend......
> 
> "Wishing you a peaceful Christmas and a wonderful holiday with sweet Chiara. May the new year bring you all the love, luck, inspiration and happiness you so much deserve!
> From your special friend, forever and ever....."
> By searching other threads + dictionary I have come up with the following (which probably needs ALOT of corrections considering I could hardly say "hello" in Italian a week ago....)
> Vi/ti auguro un (pacifico/tranquillo/sereno) Natale e (a wonderful holiday with sweet Chiara?)......una meravigliosa festa con la  cara/dolce Chiara
> Spero che il nuovo anno vi/ti porti tutto l'amore, la fortuna, l'ispirazione e la felicità che tanto meritate.
> Dalla tua amica speciale, (forever and ever....?)
> per sempre
> Can anyone PLEASE help me with this....?


----------



## Aslanz

Grazie Saia,
Is "sereno" the best word to use here? And what is the difference between vi and ti....?


----------



## irene.acler

Aslanz said:


> Grazie Saia,
> Is "sereno" the best word to use here? And what is the difference between vi and ti....?




Hope you don't mind if I answer...
"Vi" (= a voi) refers to the pronoun "voi" (second person plural), while "ti" (a te) refers to "tu" (second person singular).
Here the word "sereno" matches well with "Natale".


----------



## Aslanz

Thank you/grazie.... So I change to "ti" here I presume......  It is such a good feeling when "the coin drops"!!!


----------



## Aslanz

Also.... can I end with "sempre e per sempre" to put more stress on it? Like "always and forever"????


----------



## irene.acler

Aslanz said:


> Also.... can I end with "sempre e per sempre" to put more stress on it? Like "always and forever"????



Yes, you can add it!


----------



## gianni1948

i want to wish everyone at work "buone vacanze e pace sulla terra!" correto, vero?


----------



## Ela25

Hello everybody! I would like to know how you say in Italian: a Christmas card.

Thanks in advance! x Ela25


----------



## Bigiù

Biglietti natalizi di auguri. Non mi viene in mente niente altro.


----------



## modifiedmadness

First of all I'd like to say "hello to everyone" as I'm new here.

I am going to Italy with my girlfriend (who was born in Rome) this Christmas and thought it would be nice to write her Christmas card in Italian. However I am an English speaker and am only picking up the odd word here and there at the moment so have no idea how to write it.

I would like to say something along the lines of:

To Vanessa (which I think is Per Vanessa)

May our first Christmas together be a very special one, and one that we will remember both now and forever.

Love always...

Thanks in advance for your help, and any suggestions are welcome.

Tom.


----------



## Juri

Possa essere speciale il nostro primo Natale insieme, tale da ricordarlo  per sempre.E' l'augurio di Tom, che non smette di amarti.


----------



## modifiedmadness

Thanks for the quick repsonse.

Would it possible for you to write the English to that as well please, it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## kittykate

Another option:

_Con l'augurio che il nostro primo Natale insieme possa essere molto speciale, un Natale da ricordare ora e per sempre._
_Con eterno amore/Ti amo_

caterina


----------



## Juri

Quite litterally:May be special our first Christmas together, such that we can remeber it forever.That's Tom's wish, who can't give up loving you.


----------



## modifiedmadness

They're both very good, thank you. Would it be possible to mix the two?

To get this:

_Con l'augurio che il nostro primo Natale insieme possa essere molto speciale, un Natale da ricordare ora e per sempre. _E' l'augurio di Tom, che non smette di amarti.


----------



## kittykate

modifiedmadness said:


> Would it be possible to mix the two?
> 
> To get this:
> 
> _Con l'augurio che il nostro primo Natale insieme possa essere molto speciale, un Natale da ricordare ora e per sempre. _E' l'augurio di Tom, che non smette di amarti.


 
Very sweet 

caterina


----------



## modifiedmadness

Thank you both very much for the help


----------



## Situlka

Ciao a tutti!

Have problem... want to write to very special persons a greeting card, but they would not understand english  and by myself i will not write greeting in italian.. could you help me with that?:


I would like to send warm greeting to all your wonderful big family. May all bad things walk throught and never find way to your home. May love, peace and happyness that i saw never dissaper from your eyes. Thank you for all!
Merry Christmas


----------



## Murphy

Situlka said:


> I would like to send warm greetings to all your wonderful big family. May all bad things walk by/past and never find their way to your home. May the love, peace and happiness that i saw never disappear from your eyes. Thank you for all!
> Merry Christmas


 
Hope you don't mind my corrections

As no Italian natives have answered, I'll try and help. Here's my non-native attempt of your lovely greeting:

"Vorrei mandare i miei calorosi saluti alla tua famiglia grande e meravigliosa. Vi auguro che la disgrazia non si fermi mai alla vostra porta, e che l'amore, la pace e la felicità che ho visto nei vostri occhi non spariscano mai. Grazie di tutto! Buon Natale." 

Now let's hope someone will correct my Italian Merry Christmas.


----------



## modifiedmadness

Sorry, I have another quick question about this. When I translate it back using Google Translate (which I know cannot usually be relied on) it comes up as: 

With the hope that our first Christmas together can be very special, a Christmas to remember now and forever. It 'the hope of Tom, who never ceases to love.​ 
Would I need to change the last bit to _E' l'augurio di Tom, che non smette di amarti _*tu* (so it is never ceases to love you)? Or is it correct how it is written? ​ 
Also, how would I write it so it says - that's my wish.... instead of - that's Tom's wish.... to make it a little less informal?​ 
Thanks in advance, the help is very much appreciated.​


----------



## Zenof

modifiedmadness said:


> Would I need to change the last bit to _E' l'augurio di Tom, che non smette di amarti _*tu* (so it is never ceases to love you)? Or is it correct how it is written? ​
> Also, how would I write it so it says - that's my wish.... instead of - that's Tom's wish.... to make it a little less informal?​


 
Hi,
a wise advice: don't care about google translate.
_E' l'augurio di Tom, che non smette di amarti_ You is already present in _amar_*ti: - ti- stands for you*

To be more informal it would be:
questo è il mio augurio/desiderio


----------



## modifiedmadness

Thank you for that Zenof 

How would I go about writing: that's my wish instead of using my name?


----------



## evrix

*T*wo things:

first_
amarti_ is a short form for _amare te_, which is rarely used (only if you really need to put an accent on _te_); incidentally, note that _tu_ is for subject (you do, you go) while _te_ is for object (*I* love you, *I* meet you)


second
*I* probably would never ever write a card for a girl telling
_con l'augurio che_
as it is a formal sentence
my translation would be
_a Vanessa
che possa il nostro primo natale insieme essere molto speciale
e che possiamo ricordarlo  per sempre.
con tutto il cuore
Tom, che non sa smettere di amarti._


----------



## Zenof

evrix said:


> two things:
> 
> _a Vanessa_
> _che possa il nostro primo natale insieme essere molto speciale_
> _e che possiamo ricordarlo per sempre._
> _con tutto il cuore_
> _Tom, che non sa smettere di amarti._


 
Hei Tom, 
If I were to receive a Christmas card, I would really appreciate Evrix's version


----------



## modifiedmadness

Thank you very much Zenof and evrix, I think I'll go with that one then.

I do wish to learn the language one day, especially as her mum only speaks a few words of English. And not being able to speak/understand it also means I sadly won't be able to speak to/understand any of her family in Italy when we go


----------



## evrix

*A*t risk of going off-topic *I*'ll say that this is my problem with girls:
they always appreciate the *version* more than the *evrix*...
*A*nyway *I*'m from *R*ome, even if momentarily -*I* hope so, at least- in *M*ilan, and if you need help with the slang besides the official language *I* could do something


----------



## raffica

modifiedmadness said:


> To Vanessa (which I think is Per Vanessa)
> May our first Christmas together be a very special one, and one that we will remember both now and forever.
> Love always...
> Tom.


A Vanessa con l'augurio che il nostro primo Natale insieme sia tanto speciale da ricordarlo entrambi per sempre.
Con tutto il mio amore, Tom
, raffaella


----------



## rafmad20

Somebody could help me to translate in italian the following text please? 

*"I wish you all the best for 2009. A big hug from Spain where I would be glad to welcome you whenever you wish.*
** 
*I have very good memories of my stay last summer. Thanks for being such a charming family."*
** 
Thank's in advance!


----------



## Murphy

My suggestion

Vi auguro tante belle cose per il 2009.  Un grande abbraccio dalla Spagna, dove mi farebbe molto piacere darvi il benvenuto in qualunque momento.

Ho dei bellissimi ricordi del mio soggiorno lo scorso estate.  Grazie per essere stati una famiglia così accogliente.

As I'm not native, you might like to wait for native confirmation.  I'm not too sure about the last sentence ;-)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## rafmad20

Molte grazie Murphy

Un saltulo


----------



## nexus

Murphy said:


> My suggestion
> 
> Vi auguro tante belle cose per il 2009. Un grande abbraccio dalla Spagna, dove mi farebbe molto piacere darvi il benvenuto in qualunque momento.
> 
> Ho dei bellissimi ricordi del mio soggiorno la scorsa estate. Grazie per essere stati una famiglia così accogliente. (accogliente = welcoming , but to me it makes more sense than a literal "piacevole")
> 
> As I'm not native, you might like to wait for native confirmation. I'm not too sure about the last sentence ;-)
> 
> Merry Christmas!


----------



## italianov3ro

I'm writing a Christmas card in Italian for my grandparents, so I was wondering if anyone is willing to help me. I write them one every year in Italian, but since my Italian is limited, it always ends up with a similar message. Here's along the lines I was thinking (feel free to add):

Dear Nonni,

We wish you a wonderful Christmas and a happy New Year filled with peace, joy and love. The two of you deserve the best in life, and we are extremely grateful and lucky to have grandparents as amazing as you are. No matter what, we know that you are always there for us, and we thank you for that. We love you very much!

Merry Christmas!

here's my attempt (sorry I don't know many of the words):

*Cari Nonni,
Vi auguriamo un Natale meraviglioso e un felice Anno Nuovo, pieno di pace, gioia, e amore. Voi due meritate il migliore nelle vite proprie, e siamo molti grati e fortunati di avere i nonni come belli di voi state. Non importa che cos'e`, sappiamo che voi state sempre qua per noi, a vi ringraziamo per quello. Vi vogliamo tanto bene!

Buon Natale!* 

--Thanks for the help, I really appreciate it


----------



## danalto

italianov3ro said:


> *Cari Nonni,
> Vi auguriamo un Natale meraviglioso e un felice Anno Nuovo, pieno di pace, gioia, e amore. Voi due meritate il meglio dalla vita, e siamo molto grati e fortunati ad avere dei nonni stupendi come voi. Qualunque cosa accada sappiamo che voi ci sarete sempre per noi, e per questo vi ringraziamo. Vi vogliamo tanto bene!
> 
> Buon Natale!*
> 
> --Thanks for the help, I really appreciate it


I'm sorry I couldn't help you in time...


----------

